# Amazon biotope



## JWroble (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone have a tank with an amazon biotope look to it? I need some ideas for setting up my new tank. I have some black sand in my tank right now and that's all. I have some malaysian wood from an old tank but I haven't decided if that's the right kind of wood to use.

Any pictures are greatly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Flooded timber and brush. Little if any aquatic plants.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

Lots of mud  lol


----------



## JWroble (Aug 27, 2006)

Any pictures?


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

Here is a short video of my setup:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v725/Howler33/Fishroom/?action=view&current=MOV00196.flv

Here are some actual shots of the amazon, the quality is not so good but, you get the idea. Scroll to the bottom of the page and look at the images titled underwater.

http://www.mongabay.com/images/peru/underwater/


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Check out the October 2008 tank of The Month on this site.


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

I have an Aqua-One 620t set up with a South American theme. I've used seachem flourite black sand for my substrate. I've got three large pieces of malaysian driftwood with a few smaller pieces dotted around the place. I've also got a giant sword plant, a few smaller swords, a couple of crypt plants and some anubias nana. My 3 angels, 3 blue rams, 1 apistogramma agazzisi, 1 bolivian butterfly, albino bristlenose and royal whiptail love it!!


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Angel_Saza, do you have a photo of your tank-it sounds great
Thanks
Phil


----------



## esben (Feb 20, 2004)

This one is the most nice amazonas biotop I ever have seen:

http://www.aquarium-background.com/Cus_ ... temann.asp


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's a couple of photos of my tank. The clearer photo is when it was newly planted and before the driftwood leached tannins into the water. I'll be adding some 'bio chem zorb' next week as i'm currently treating the tank with cupramine to battle whitespot.. grr. i'm winning though!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

To angel_saza: I really like the tea colored water (tannins) in your tank. 
To me, your SA themed biotope looks more natural with water tinted like that, _ not _the crystal clear water.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

angel-saza
Thanks for showing photos. I agree with Alice - I like the look with tannins coloring the water, makes it feel like a'real'life' piece of nature
philg


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

aww... perhaps i wont clear it up then. It's just a tad too dark for my liking. Thanks guys


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Ooooh, lovely Natalie!
:thumb:


----------

